# Omnijig Instruction Video



## Mort_Stevens (May 17, 2006)

Omnijig Instruction Video torrent file


----------



## Rionero92 (Oct 19, 2009)

I can't view the instructional video??


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Rionero92 said:


> I can't view the instructional video??


David,

I suspect there was an error on the upload as the file is only 35kb. That's not much space for a video, which are usually measured in megabytes.


----------



## Sam_Quezada (Feb 29, 2008)

Looks like these posts are a year old. Does anybody have the Omnijig instructional vidoe? I really need a copy of it.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

AAARRRR!!! Torrents are for pirates. The link in the 1st post is compressed, that is why it's only 35 kb. You need a program like winrar to open it and place it on your computer, but then it's just a link to the torrent. Torrents, or bit torrents, are usually used for acquiring copyrighted material and you must have a torrent client(program) to download it. The way it works is someone uploads the file and people start downloading. Those that get the full file are "seeds" and those still downloading are "leaches". Leaches are uploading the bits they have, while downloading the bits they still need until they get the full file. A few years ago a former coworker stopped by with a trunkload of movies, most were still in the theater. I was interested in how this was possible and found all the info on the internet. I have no idea where the Omnijig video is, but the manual can be found here.

Delta Machinery|Porter-Cable


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Thank you, Rusty..  Piracy is neither condoned nor permitted here. When a post is identified as containing pirated material or is a link to such it is deleted and the poster warned. A few have been permanently banned for repeatedly failing to heed this simple rule.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Sam_Quezada said:


> Looks like these posts are a year old. Does anybody have the Omnijig instructional vidoe? I really need a copy of it.


try here:

INTRODUCING THE OMNIJIG JOINERY SYSTEM


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks, Doug!!


----------



## irvin00 (Feb 14, 2010)

nice videos. thanks!


----------



## sidjen (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for the link


----------

